# Questioning my sexuality.....



## theory (Jan 20, 2004)

Well I've been dating my gurlfriend now for four years, meet in high school..I truely love her...but one day I got curious and meet an older guy online actually he's a cop not too far from where I live..He's in his 30's...I didn't do anything sexual with him just meet over lunch..but i felt comfortable with him...and since then we been talking but nothing sexual...I'm a masculine, muscular guy, love sports, like playin and watching, do the normal stuff guys would do...I have all straight friends...well i gotta go to the gym..any advice for me would be great..thanks..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

theory said:


> Well I've been dating my gurlfriend now for four years, meet in high school..I truely love her...but one day I got curious and meet an older guy online actually he's a cop not too far from where I live..He's in his 30's...I didn't do anything sexual with him just meet over lunch..but i felt comfortable with him...and since then we been talking but nothing sexual...I'm a masculine, muscular guy, love sports, like playin and watching, do the normal stuff guys would do...I have all straight friends...well i gotta go to the gym..any advice for me would be great..thanks..


 if you wanna have sex with him, have sex with him....

just use protection and dont tell your gf


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> theory said:
> 
> 
> > Well I've been dating my gurlfriend now for four years, meet in high school..I truely love her...but one day I got curious and meet an older guy online actually he's a cop not too far from where I live..He's in his 30's...I didn't do anything sexual with him just meet over lunch..but i felt comfortable with him...and since then we been talking but nothing sexual...I'm a masculine, muscular guy, love sports, like playin and watching, do the normal stuff guys would do...I have all straight friends...well i gotta go to the gym..any advice for me would be great..thanks..
> ...


 i think innes wants you to pm him..he wants in on the action


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> theory said:
> 
> 
> > Well I've been dating my gurlfriend now for four years, meet in high school..I truely love her...but one day I got curious and meet an older guy online actually he's a cop not too far from where I live..He's in his 30's...I didn't do anything sexual with him just meet over lunch..but i felt comfortable with him...and since then we been talking but nothing sexual...I'm a masculine, muscular guy, love sports, like playin and watching, do the normal stuff guys would do...I have all straight friends...well i gotta go to the gym..any advice for me would be great..thanks..
> ...


 at least you'll know you won't be caught having babies with him. ask for a 3sum and see how it goes


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > theory said:
> ...


 30 is far too old for me


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lol....like playing catch with dad...but differently...lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2004)

I can't believe he bought that story that I'm a cop!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I can't believe he bought that story that I'm a cop!


 well you must have said it so well :bleh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2004)

Innes said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe he bought that story that I'm a cop!
> ...


 No, it was the fact that I was carrying handcuffs and a long baton...


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

nasty....i think this thread is a bunch of bullshit...

welcome to pfury...


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Will you be the pitcher or catcher?

This is not my genre, but be careful...very careful with that dude.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## b u d l i g h t (Dec 29, 2003)

go get you some of that tube steak stunna......


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

are you actually serious??? Maybe you just need some guy friends in your life.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

he's not serious...why would you come to a place where you just registered today and write this crap...he's just another attention whore....


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

~SUNshine~ said:


> are you actually serious??? Maybe you just need some guy friends in your life.:nod:


 ya sounds like it. my friend made me sign up for this pic site i think its like face-pic.com or something and its like thailand/uk based and i got a bunch of messages from gay guys.. i was like sexuality: straight, read damnit!


----------



## theory (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm not no attention whore...i visit this site quite often as well as predatoryfish.net...I'm quite knowledgable about piranhas, wouldn't say im an expert, leave that to those people...yes i jus recently signed up and usually the first thing i check on this forum are the lounge topics...I myself have own 3 8- 10' ternetzi...i have a good core of friends so i'm not lookin to make buddies with anyone...and i'm into cars and i meet new people all the time at these meets and and the race tracks.....


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well you could be bi but don't keep it from your gf she deserves to know how you feel. Other than that do what your heart tells ya.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah.. Im thinking your just curious for now, maybe bi, if anything goes further than that, as well. But s'all on you man.. whatever floats your boat.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

whatever works.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Please people....dont automatically assume this guy is messing around. Give him the same respect if you knew him 100% to be serious.

Where do you expect this relationship to go?


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

what?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I must remind everyone to keep the homophobic comments off this thread. please treat this member with respect. Any disrespectful comments will be deleted and the offending member warned.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

if you are deeply in love with your girl which you claim to be....it wouldn't matter, becuase you allready have someone...

think about how she would feel....even if you are a bi-sexual you can't do anything because you are with her...

i say forget the whole thing. you are in love....


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> if you are deeply in love with your girl which you claim to be....it wouldn't matter, becuase you allready have someone...
> 
> think about how she would feel....even if you are a bi-sexual you can't do anything because you are with her...
> 
> i say forget the whole thing. you are in love....


 Agree 100%:

Guy + Girl = Future + Kids + Grand kids, etc.

Guy + Guy = No Future + No Kids + No Grand kids, No etc.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

to each his own but ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

kouma said:


> Guy + Guy = No Future + No Kids + No Grand kids, No etc.


 Why would two guys automatically have no future? I know plenty of gay couples and they are very happy together (if you've ever been to a cat show and met the men that go there, you know what I'm talking about). I am 100% heterosexual, but I do respect homosexuals in that they can have serious relationships with a person of the same sex. Just because biologically having kids isn't possible doesn't mean that it's a dead-end relationship. Hell, my b/f and I don't plan on ever having kids, but that doesn't mean that we have a dead-end relationship either. Having kids is not the road to having a future!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

uke:







uke:


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

yeah true that, who the hell make theyre first post on pfury about wondering if your gay or not, like i could see maybe asking if your fish is gay...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Who are you to judge what someone posts as his first post?

If you don't like it, stay away from this thread and play elsewhere (same for all those others who have no more to post than barf smilies or rude/homophobic remarks) - no one forced you to post here, so if it disturbs you, look the other way...

Maybe this is BS, but maybe he choose to use the anonymity of a fish board to discuss his problems with people that are capable of dealing with issues like this seriously (they seem rare here...)
We don't know wheter this is for real or not, but so what? Unless proven otherwise, just assume it is, so either contribute, or, in case this topic upsets you, stay away...


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > theory said:
> ...


took the words straight out my mouth, or????

innes you still got that cop uniform? :lmfao:

im not into any of that gay stuff, sorry but im going to be blunt here but do what you got to do, but remember one thing, never regret what you have decided to do, if you are unhappy with the decision you made treat it as a learning experiance
good luck


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Judge him??? i didn't judge him, i judged the sincerety of his post, 2 different things dude... and plus Forums / Chatlines are not the best place to question these things,
and who am i to make this statement, You ever find out why an eggdrop was invented? To stop people from harrasing people in #Gayteen on irc... that alone proves the internet is a very risky place to make these disscusions, some people handle them maturly other people handle them by calling them names...

he's better off talking to good friend that will understand the matter, and maybe help him out...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i say go for it dude
some people devolop feelings for the same sex later in life
mostly cause alot of people look down on gay and lesbains
so if u feel more comfortable with him then be with him


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Scooby said:


> he's better off talking to good friend that will understand the matter, and maybe help him out...


 I fully agree with that - we don't know him, so we probably can't properly help him - but maybe he just wanted to hear some other people's (as in random strangers) opinions as well...

Either way, it is his choice, and imo. we should either try and give some useful advice, or just stay away.
The Lounge is an off-topic area for fun and non-sense, but it should also be a place for some more serious items/questions, which are dealt with respectfully...

And if it turns out to be BS, let the Lounge mods deal with it - I think they are quite capable of doing the right thing...


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> And if it turns out to be BS, let the Lounge mods deal with it - I think they are quite capable of doing the right thing...


 Yes, you will be hung by the nuttz til them sum bitches rip off your body. _Just think ripe peaches falling off a tree on a September afternoon._


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

losts0ul916 said:


> Yes, you will be hung by the nuttz til them sum bitches rip off your body. _Just think ripe peaches falling off a tree on a September afternoon._


 I LIKE this suggestion!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Yeah.. Im thinking your just curious for now, maybe bi, if anything goes further than that, as well. But s'all on you man.. whatever floats your boat.


 lol..talking from exprience al..is innes taking you to the other side... :bleh:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.. Im thinking your just curious for now, maybe bi, if anything goes further than that, as well. But s'all on you man.. whatever floats your boat.
> ...


He can ONLY wish...



rbP NUT said:


> im not into any of that gay stuff, sorry but im going to be blunt here but do what you got to do, but remember one thing, never regret what you have decided to do, if you are unhappy with the decision you made treat it as a learning experiance


 Exactly.. you'll never know which you'll feel more comfortable with unless you try. Its natural to feel this way with any **** or hetro feeling.



Judazzz said:


> Scooby said:
> 
> 
> > he's better off talking to good friend that will understand the matter, and maybe help him out...
> ...


Honestly.. how easy would it be for ANYONE to talk to (even) their closest friends about it. Your right about the people on the internet, Scooby.. but theres also people with sincerity and an ear to listen and help.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

members,
It seems perfectly logical that theory would post this thread here as one of his firsts. The community does not yet know him, and if someone scorns him or makes ridiculous remarks, well who gives a crap....it's over the internet and you don't really know him.

theory,
I think you just need some guys friends in your life. How was your relationship with your father? Since when does enjoying the company of another guy mean you are homosexual. Guys get together all the time at the bar and stuff, you even said you don't think about sexual things with him right? Perhaps he's the older male figure that you can look up to and learn lessons from that you didn't get to do to some absense in your childhood. I may be way off and feel free to tell me so, but maybe you just need an older guy to talk to.

Joe

ps. welcome to the site. i wanna see your terns, so post pics dammit!!!


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey I say go for it just be sure to PM Death in #'s with the result of your experience, he got a 32 on his metrosexual quiz and has been questioning his own sexuality ever since.

p.s. Please do not post any pics.









Kidding #'s


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

here is my 2 cents worth..i would say let him do what he wants because there is always a first time. i was curious once and decided to go ahead with it. my bf never found out and never will. it was a one time thing and at least i can say ive done it once.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Do whatever makes you happy. Do not pay any attention to the jerks around here. You guys don't have to agree with it, but my God it is his choice! The bottom line is: do whatever makes you happy. Do not worry about what anyone else thinks.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

FINALLY!!! Someone put God's name with a capital "G", thank you piranhachick.

As for the topic at hand....Scooby's right, friends that have known will help you better than us...we don't know you nor your backround so you shouldn't go by our opinion. Do what you think is right....


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

^^ post will be deleted in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

I capitalize the Lord's name. He is a person. Also, if you jerks don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all. What he wants to do with his life and his sexuality is his own personal choice, not yours!


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

im just puttin my 2 cents in..if he wants to take it in the ass that totally his choice....rock on dude


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

1waypiranha said:


> im just puttin my 2 cents in..if he wants to take it in the ass that totally his choice....rock on dude


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> I capitalize the Lord's name. He is a person. Also, if you jerks don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all. What he wants to do with his life and his sexuality is his own personal choice, not yours!


 he did ask, people have the right to view their thought as much as he has to state his, as long as forum rules are upheld, why not view your points negative or posative.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> ^^ post will be deleted in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1


 5 4 3 2 1.. should be gone soon as mods see..


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

what ever floats your boat


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> FINALLY!!! Someone put God's name with a capital "G", thank you piranhachick.
> 
> As for the topic at hand....Scooby's right, friends that have known will help you better than us...we don't know you nor your backround so you shouldn't go by our opinion. Do what you think is right....


 Unfortunately for you God was wrongly capitalized. In the statement "My god" It should not be capitalized as it is a thing not a name. In the statement "I worship God" it should be capitalized as it is a name. Sorry! Capitalize all you want, I was just messin.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Scooby said:


> yeah true that, who the hell make theyre first post on pfury about wondering if your gay or not, like i could see maybe asking if your fish is gay...


 Who the hell makes there first avatar a mullet, talk about being a **** :rasp:








J/K
And remember

*EXIT ONLY*


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> Hey I say go for it just be sure to PM Death in #'s with the result of your experience, he got a 32 on his metrosexual quiz and has been questioning his own sexuality ever since.
> 
> p.s. Please do not post any pics.
> 
> ...










i thought that was our secret


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what the hell is wrong with you
why do u ever care what this guy is
he is just askin for advice
and seriously if it was up to me you would see this now !!!!!!!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Death in # said:


> what the hell is wrong with you
> why do u ever care what this guy is
> he is just askin for advice
> and seriously if it was up to me you would see this now !!!!!!!


 who?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > what the hell is wrong with you
> ...


dammit i forgot to quote the bastard that said (well i wont say it,but by going by this thread u would've gueesed what some buttwad would of said )

_cough cough _1waypiranha_cough cough_


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

can we please get back on topic?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

the only thing in my sexuality I question is whether I should ask my woman if its ok to have 3 somes with another female









so far I havent succeeded in my quest, my goal is 3some with two hot twin sisters


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i say dont do it stay true to your girl


----------



## theory (Jan 20, 2004)

Well guys thanks for giving me some good advice and to the other members who think this is BS..its not..I'm really confused right now..I posted on this site, jus to get other peoples opinions, who enjoy the same hobbies as me, I'm into FISH and Cars..Sure i could've posted on a gay site..but i chose not too...Well I met the guy which i will call Mark, today..we went to workout at the gym together and went out for lunch..thats was it..My girlfriend is away on a business trip..for this whole week...I don't know if its best to tell my girlfriend about him yet, maybe i'm just lookin for a hangout bud or maybe it will lead to more, its weird and thats why i'm just askn for other peopl'es opinions.....but like i said i have a bunch of straight roommates, who live with me and we do the usually weekend stuff, clubs, bars, and sports thing...He is a handsome looking cop, seeing him in uniform is like seeing Tera Patrick naked...i think the most i'll ever go with a guy is kissing and oral..and thats about it...well thanks for the advice...i'll keep u guys updated..P's rule


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i dunno about the TERA PATRICK naked thingy cause i'm still trying to hold my pants down after seeing her naked last week. im not Gay or Bi or anything i mean i do have a finace whom i love more than anything in the world...but i do got some gay friends and i must say, in your place i would'nt say anything i would just go with the flow. if you and mark get to the point where you wanna "do something" stop yourself and have a talk with your girlfriend before then. until then just treat him like a normal guy friend!

so all i can say is...good luck and let us know what happened...eheh this is kinda like OPRAH or DR. PHIL heheh


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

what ever this end think abut it .. but think with your brain not with your body.. hehe.. and for the peeps who are hmo fobics chill out because maybe your best friend or some very close person has diferent sexual preferences ..... VROOMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

if your courious about your sexuality, simply hook up with another guy, if you find out its not for you then at least you know. its really all a personal matter

oh and since where on the whole sexuality thing, I have this friend I work with that just let me know he's transgendered (a male that wants to become female), he's been taking hormones to grow breasts and lives most of the time as tasha. but the wierd part is he's not out at work, but evntually will have to be. and you may think he's gay, but heres the other wierd part, he's dating a transgendered female (mike) thats taking male horomones to become a male.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> if your courious about your sexuality, simply hook up with another guy, if you find out its not for you then at least you know. its really all a personal matter
> 
> oh and since where on the whole sexuality thing, I have this friend I work with that just let me know he's transgendered (a male that wants to become female), he's been taking hormones to grow breasts and lives most of the time as tasha. but the wierd part is he's not out at work, but evntually will have to be. and you may think he's gay, but heres the other wierd part, he's dating a transgendered female (mike) thats taking male horomones to become a male.


 Maybe he want to be a reciever not a giver and want to get :bleh:


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > if your courious about your sexuality, simply hook up with another guy, if you find out its not for you then at least you know. its really all a personal matter
> ...


 yup


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

very weird. lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Is Mark definatly gay???


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nitrofish said:


> he's dating a transgendered female (mike) thats taking male horomones to become a male.


 My secret is finally out!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

Its cool to be a gay nowadays. Its sorta the In thing.









EDIT: Xenon I told you to keep the derogatory comments off this thread.


----------



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

on one hand u have your gf which uv known for awile and the other a guy u just met i would say your gf cuz uv known her longer


----------



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

but whatever u think im just giving u my opinion


----------



## theory (Jan 20, 2004)

Well I chat with Mark online everynite..my gurlfriend is gone this week till monday..He wants to go out to the movies with me this saturday..I said I was willing to go since i have no plans...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

theory said:


> Well I chat with Mark online everynite..my gurlfriend is gone this week till monday..He wants to go out to the movies with me this saturday..I said I was willing to go since i have no plans...


 dude, your toast. tell you chick.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Well... I say go with what you feel is right. You may _think[i/] you're deeply in love with your girl, but it also may just be comfort and fear of chance. Then again, it might be the genuine thing, who am I to say? But if you do decide to pursue something with a guy, then just be careful. Careful in the sense to use proper protection as well as in terms of your relationship with your girlfriend...

If you try it and decide to keep it a secret, then so be it. But don't live a double life or keep a guy on the side. That's bad and I've actually seen it happen. It just ends very badly... Make a conscious decision to follow your interests or inclination or just put them off as mere temptation. We've all been tempted while in relationships, I'm sure. Just depends if you act on it or not.

As for the people in this post telling him to go to his friends and what not... That's a hard thing to do. Imagine working on a car with your neighbor, who's a good friend, and then saying, "Hey George, I'm thinking about having sex with this male cop I met." Yeah. That ALWAYS goes over well. And it's ALWAYS kept in confidence. The truth is, quite often, people have no one in their every day lives to talk to who they can trust enough with something like this... Just look at some of the reactions on this board. Translate that into real life.

Whether this post is bs or not... whatever...

Good luck with your choice man, all the best._


----------



## Chimaira (Jan 13, 2004)

Actually, Gay men are starting to get accepted in society.

Bi Females on the other hand, its a form of attention, and is really trendy.

Not saying trendy is bad, but some people probably just say it.


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Scooby said:


> yeah true that, who the hell make theyre first post on pfury about wondering if your gay or not, like i could see maybe asking if your fish is gay...


 I think my piranha is gay, he keeps biting the ass end of the other P's


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> to each his own but ewwwwwwwwww


 hahaha. btw wut u doin 2nite?







jk jk! jk!!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Chimaira said:


> Actually, Gay men are starting to get accepted in society.
> 
> Bi Females on the other hand, its a form of attention, and is really trendy.
> 
> Not saying trendy is bad, but some people probably just say it.


 Yeah give me a bi-female any day with one of her play mates


----------

